# Stoppers?



## Bottles r LEET (Sep 21, 2012)

Does anybody know what bottles these stoppers came off of? They have H N embossed on them. I dug them a while ago. I was thinking maybe Larkin? Thanks, Ryan.


----------



## j.dinets (Sep 22, 2012)

I know Richard Hudnut used metal and glass crown stoppers similar to this for toilet water, most of Hudnuts' stoppers were metal crowns, which allowed for the crown to be pulled up  off of the top of the metal stopper base to further limit content flow.  A lot of manufacturers used crown stoppers for perfumes and other scented waters.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Sep 22, 2012)

Maybe it's just New Hampshire, one of Preston's bottles?
 Another long shot could be Noonan's Hair Petrole.
 Were there any cosmetic types nearby?


----------



## Bottles r LEET (Sep 22, 2012)

I don't remember seeing any cosmetics.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Sep 22, 2012)

Too bad, it's a cosmetic for sure as you know. Is it HN on 4 sides or 2? Could it be NH if on 4 or HNHN or NHNH?


----------



## UncleBruce (Sep 22, 2012)

I think those are a NONEYA business product.  They never amounted to much as no one ever knew what they were up to due to their snottiness.  [8|]  JK


----------



## cowseatmaize (Sep 22, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  UncleBruce
> 
> I think those are a NONEYA business product.  They never amounted to much as no one ever knew what they were up to due to their snottiness.  [8|]  JK


 Please elaborate.


----------



## UncleBruce (Sep 22, 2012)

JK = Just Kidding

 NONEYA Business 

 They didn't put a name on it 'cause it was None Ya' Business.

 [:-]


----------



## 2find4me (Sep 23, 2012)

Possibly smelling salt tops?


----------

